# is the Gan 11 M Pro overrated?



## Kaiju_cube (May 17, 2021)

I have the Gan Air, Air SM, 356, 356 XS, and two of the 356 Lite M (non adjustable).. also the RS and the 11 M Pro. I really like Gan cubes, my first Gan was the Lite M. I have the backpack, the Megaminx, the Pyraminx,.. I even have the keychain, the 356i and the robot.

_I really like Gan cubes. _I like how smooth they are and how well they turn and corner cut. They just have that soft feel that's so nice.

Of course I was excited to get the 11 M Pro when it came out.

Well I've been using it for months now and I have to say,.. I really like it the least out of all the Gan cubes I have. Can you have too many magnets? Is it the magnetic core? For me it feels like the 356 is just perfect, and honestly the 356 Lite M's are probably my favorite. They needed no adjusting out of the box and they feel and turn great, I get good times with them and they're just great cubes. And for $29. they're less than half the price of the 11 M Pro.

All weekend I've been playing with _only _my Gan cubes. Scramble them all, solve them, over and over. And I know instantly when I start using the 11 M Pro because I can feel that the magnets are always pulling on the turns, it feels like the cube is lubed with thick vasoline (it's not of course). I've put in speed lube and dnm-37, I've put the corner magnets all on the weakest setting, I've made sure the springs have flex and aren't tight... and it's still the slowest Gan cube I have. It almost feels like you fight the turns.

None of my other Gans feel this way which makes me think it's all the magnets in the core, because that's the biggest difference to the other cubes.

I look online and everyone raves about the Gan 11 M Pro as being the best flagship and the greatest cube Gan has ever made, and I keep trying to like it, but if I had to give away all but one or two of my Gan cubes I'd keep the 356 XS and one of the 356 Lite M ones.

If I had a friend that was desperate to get the Gan 11 M Pro and saying it's so expensive, I'd really encourage them to get the 356 Lite M for $29. I honestly feel like it's a better cube.

Maybe I'm crazy, maybe this will be a pretty unpopular opinion, but I'm not trying to hate on Gan I really like them. But whenever I use the new 11 M Pro I'm like, _"is it just me? This feels so slow and weighted down?" ..._ I look on youtube for videos (looking for confirmation bias? Is it just me?) .. but everyone seems to love this cube.

I get that Gan has to and wants to constantly be releasing cubes because they want that steady influx of profits, that's just business,.. I get it. But I really think after doing hundreds and hundreds of solves this weekend with all the cubes that the 356 XS and Lite M are the best cubes they've made. They're fast and smooth and the turning is effortless with no resistance.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 17, 2021)

tbh i think all of gan is over rated and over priced


----------



## minxer293 (May 17, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> tbh i think all of gan is over rated and over priced


Gan isn't overrated, I think they have some of the cubes that the majority of the cubing community likes.

However, they are overpriced, GAN fanboys (GANBoys) probably write a new section in their budget just for GAN's cubes!


----------



## ruffleduck (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Gan isn't overrated





> they have some of the cubes that the majority of the cubing community likes





> they are overpriced


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> they are overpriced


you literally just contradicted what you said but yes i would agree


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 17, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> you literally just contradicted what you said but yes i would agree


Overpriced is not equal to overrated.
(Not saying they're overpriced)
Just messaging so I get reminded to share my thoughts as a GAN insider on GAN in general but in terms of the initial question about the 11M Pro, it's mainly a setup thing. It can vary a lot depending in settings, lube etc and I think it's just a matter if finding the best setup for the individual.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 17, 2021)

but like I said I've set it up extensively and have lubed it twice with 2 different kinds. It's not the setup, that's just how the cube is.

I'm not saying the 11 M Pro isn't a good cube, it's a good cube. But the 356 M Lite out of the box, is perfect. No setup needed and it's a $29. cube.

And I've bought 3 of the Lite ones, ( Black Internals, White internals, another black internals I gave my Son,) plus the 'regular' 356, the 356 XS,... they're all perfect out of the box,.. and consistently so, all of them have felt the same. Even the Monster Go magnetic cube for $17. is very good. 

I understand Gan likes to innovate and push the envelope and all but imo, the 356 is perfect, and less expensive. I mean there has to come a point where you wonder just what else can realistically be done to a simple 3x3 puzzle cube. I'm just not convinced that 'Moar Magnets!' was the best thing.

I think the 11 M Pro is a lot of hype and the 356 is better,... and less expensive.


----------



## qwr (May 17, 2021)

maybe you just don't like more magnets. did you try without the corner magnets? (which defeats the purpose but still try it)


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 17, 2021)

just to prove I'm not a hater or a troll... (that's not even counting the keychain, the 4x4, the Megaminx,.. the Gan Pyraminx is the stickerless one in the pic)



Yeah I played around with it all weekend. But it feels funny to spend $65. on a cube that has taken more setup time and playing around than any of the other cubes I've gotten from them,.. and it still doesn't feel as good as the others. But I guess it's just me because I can't find one review or video that mirrors my feelings. I _want _to like it, it's the newest one, but I honestly think the 356 is a better cube.

If anything I hope that if there's one person out there sad that they don't have the latest flagship from Gan,.. don't feel so bad. If you have a Gan you have a Gan and you're not really missing anything.

And if you don't have one and you really want one bad but think there's no way you'll get $65 together for a cube,.. get the 356 M Lite for $29. .. or even the Monster Go M for less than $20. They are great cubes that have that soft Gan 'feel' they're famous for.


----------



## Gerry (May 17, 2021)

Perhaps it's because it's only 16 more. It need more more magnets.

Corner edge (Done)
Corner Core (Done)
Edge Core.
Edge Center
Center Core (Instead of Springs)

The 356 M Lite is awesome imo. However it's only a tiny bit more for the non lite version, and you can play with spring swaps.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 17, 2021)

Moar Magnets!!


----------



## Gerry (May 17, 2021)

It could also be you aren't used to magnets doing what magnets do in that way. As far as I know it's the only core magnet 3x3.

I forget who it was now, but a big cuber said they didn't like magnets at all when they came out, then just got used to it. Now they can't go back.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 17, 2021)

I mean I've got like 100 cubes or something,.. I'm pretty used to magnets  I'm showing 9 other Gan cubes in that photo, I'm no stranger to Gan or magnets.

I just find it amusing a $65. cube needs so much setup work and still doesn't feel as good as the $30. one right out of the box.


----------



## qwr (May 17, 2021)

It's ok if the cube doesn't match your personal preference. 90% of modern cubes is just feel anyway.


----------



## minxer293 (May 17, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> you literally just contradicted what you said but yes i would agree


Not sure how this is contradictory, Overrated ≠ Overpriced.


----------



## the dnf master (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Not sure how this is contradictory, Overrated ≠ Overpriced.


yeah but being overpriced is part of why gan cubes are considered to be overrated.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 17, 2021)

minxer293 said:


> Not sure how this is contradictory, Overrated ≠ Overpriced.


You said that the majority of the community likes something that you agree is overpriced. Overpriced = bad. If it wasn't bad, every speedcuber would be buying a gan 11. Again, you think the majority of the community likes something that is overpriced (which is bad). By definition, overrated = something bad (in this case, being overpriced) that many people like.


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2021)

GAN cubes are certainly good, but IMO they are definitely not worth how much they cost. You know a cube costs too much when even the "budget" version of it is more expensive than most other cubes on the market.
If you like their products enough to be okay with spending that much though, ain't my place to judge, you do you.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 18, 2021)

yeah, the market decides. I know after the last round (11 M Pro and their 4x4), I'm going to be a lot more cautious in the future. Especially since I discovered DaYan cubes (and their Megaminx) and found them on par with Gan for a lot less money.

I'm expecting the new DaYan I preordered to come in soon, and I want the new X-Man Tornado V2 when it comes out (mostly I think the red magnets look really cool),.. but I'm not sure what it would take to want to buy another Gan 3x3.

..I'd probably buy another 356 Lite M though, those cubes are fantastic.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 18, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Overpriced is not equal to overrated.
> (Not saying they're overpriced)
> Just messaging so I get reminded to share my thoughts as a GAN insider on GAN in general but in terms of the initial question about the 11M Pro, it's mainly a setup thing. It can vary a lot depending in settings, lube etc and I think it's just a matter if finding the best setup for the individual.


i guess thats true. but i do think they are both of those things


----------



## rubik2005 (May 18, 2021)

I don't have the 11M Pro, but I do have the Duo (not sure if my opinion is valid). When I took it out of the box, it honestly didn't impress me. 

It almost felt "cheap," but that's maybe due to the hallow/lightweight design that I wasn't used to. 
When I did some solves, I think I tried to rely on the corner-core m magnets because I was locking up like crazy, but again I wasn't used to the cube.
The cube had some lube, but it felt really dry/sandy which gave it an interesting feeling. Kinda even gave me YLM vibes
Once I put some lube and tried turning a little more gentle, it started to behave a little better, but I'm still working to find a good setup that gives me the right feel + performance. 

If this is exactly how the 11M Pro performed/felt, I personally don't think the price tag is worth it. One can learn so many things to improve their times that it almost doesn't even matter what cube you use (as long as it's not a dollar store cube or the Fanxin Magnetic). I'm not sure how others feel about the corner-core magnets, but I almost don't feel a difference. Like I said before, perhaps since I've used other cubes I tend to push each layer "all the way" until the turn is complete, so what I'm guessing is that in order for me to really benefit from this I would almost have to put less effort into each turn for the layers to "snap" quicker.

Is it a good cube? It's certainly not bad, but it's not extraordinary, meaning I don't see the justification between the hefty price tag.


----------



## robdawg421 (May 18, 2021)

I ordered a bunch of flagships / solid cubes over the last month.. and only got one Gan (and my first).. the 11 M Pro. Reading your post I actually just ordered the 356 M Lite. I want to see how the more budget version compares.

I agreed when I saw the $65 that wowzer thats a bit pricey. I think any flagship now and coming up is aiming around the $50 price point. So is what they did worth the extra $15ish? I have been out of cubing for a while and coming back the first thing that struck me was the screw-less design GAN is using. I always thought screwing 6 screws into a core was prone to inconsistent setup. It is possible you can get the screw heights close enough to not feel a difference.. but I always felt that was a sketchy step of setting up a cube.

You also get this screw-less design in the other cheaper GANs.. but they are trying new things on the flagship. More optional adjustments. I would be curious if yours can be adjusted to feel more like the others you have. 

I am happy though to see them pushing the edge. This cube def feels like it was engineered with a lot of thought. This will push MoYu I think to innovate. Their flagship is under $40. I think they did pretty well with the RS3 M 2020 for budget cubes but when you look at the WeiLong WR M it doesn't stand out much as something new. 

GAN is pushing the price pretty far though... the product page looks pretty sleek and it felt like an iPhone box when I got it. 

You are probably right as a multiple GAN owner that the new flagship is overpriced as far as performance per buck. I am cool though with them giving it a shot.. the iPhone of cubes lol.


----------



## qwr (May 18, 2021)

robdawg421 said:


> I ordered a bunch of flagships / solid cubes over the last month.. and only got one Gan (and my first).. the 11 M Pro. Reading your post I actually just ordered the 356 M Lite. I want to see how the more budget version compares.
> 
> I agreed when I saw the $65 that wowzer thats a bit pricey. I think any flagship now and coming up is aiming around the $50 price point. So is what they did worth the extra $15ish? I have been out of cubing for a while and coming back the first thing that struck me was the screw-less design GAN is using. I always thought screwing 6 screws into a core was prone to inconsistent setup. It is possible you can get the screw heights close enough to not feel a difference.. but I always felt that was a sketchy step of setting up a cube.
> 
> ...



I don't think having the tensions exactly the same makes a huge difference, as long as it's close. 

GAN cubes are good but you'll probably get 95% of the feel and performance from the 356 Lite M as the 11M Pro


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 18, 2021)

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the 356 Lite M


----------



## qwr (May 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the 356 Lite M


oh I actually don't own one lol. I have only a very old gan cube for the collection. 
But I will probably get the 11m duo and 356 lite m just because I love buying cubes.


----------



## robdawg421 (May 18, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the 356 Lite M



It will be here this week so will report back. Thinking on pricing... when I started around 2013 the Zhanchi still had it's throne mostly.. and it was maybe $12 direct from China. The Aolong II or Weilong II were competitors I got for $13 and $16. GAN was around then but it was one of the cubes I did not buy.

Fast forward to now.. with the RS3 M 2020.. you get a really solid cube for $9 with magnets. And their upper end is $40 (would prob be $50 if GAN wasn't around). Prob need a Monster to know how the low end looks for GAN.


----------



## qwr (May 18, 2021)

robdawg421 said:


> It will be here this week so will report back. Thinking on pricing... when I started around 2013 the Zhanchi still had it's throne mostly.. and it was maybe $12 direct from China. The Aolong II or Weilong II were competitors I got for $13 and $16. GAN was around then but it was one of the cubes I did not buy.
> 
> Fast forward to now.. with the RS3 M 2020.. you get a really solid cube for $9 with magnets. And their upper end is $40 (would prob be $50 if GAN wasn't around). Prob need a Monster to know how the low end looks for GAN.


yeah the budget end has gotten waaay better and the high end prices have gone way up too. 
still like I say, you can compete at world class level with a 2017 cube like a GTS2 or valk.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 18, 2021)

robdawg421 said:


> It will be here this week so will report back. Thinking on pricing... when I started around 2013 the Zhanchi still had it's throne mostly.. and it was maybe $12 direct from China. The Aolong II or Weilong II were competitors I got for $13 and $16. GAN was around then but it was one of the cubes I did not buy.
> 
> Fast forward to now.. with the RS3 M 2020.. you get a really solid cube for $9 with magnets. And their upper end is $40 (would prob be $50 if GAN wasn't around). Prob need a Monster to know how the low end looks for GAN.



The Monster Go magnetic is not bad at all. It feels like a Gan but it's a little more clacky and plastic feeling and sounding. It doesn't have that smooth velvet like feeling that the expensive Gans have, (I have no idea how they make plastic feel that way, it's nuts.) 

But the Monster is a good cube, it has the same shaped pieces as the other Gans (for the most part) and it has that honey-comb internal texture also. Even just looking at the internals you'd be like, "That's a Gan"


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 18, 2021)

GAN are overpriced, but you need to remember that this is a free market economy and demand increases cost. As long as you are willing to pay the price, that price will be charged.

GAN are not over rated IMO. The 11M Pro is the best cube on the market and with all the customisations there is surely a fit for *nearly* everyone. The amount of customisation can be daunting and it could take a long time to find the right combination, but the options are there. 

If you want to talk over rated ... the Moyu RS3M 2020 .... Great price ... rubbish cube when it is compared to any flagship cube as it is being continuously done. It is best in the budget market, but that is it.


----------



## qwr (May 18, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> If you want to talk over rated ... the Moyu RS3M 2020 .... Great price ... rubbish cube when it is compared to any flagship cube as it is being continuously done. It is best in the budget market, but that is it.


I like the feel of it and I can see why if setup well people might prefer it over other flagships


----------



## Gerry (May 18, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> If you want to talk over rated ... the Moyu RS3M 2020 .... Great price ... rubbish cube when it is compared to any flagship cube as it is being continuously done. It is best in the budget market, but that is it.


My first cube was the 356M lite, then I got the ges kit. (liked it but still wanted to play with customization) I really liked the cube, the spring swap made very little difference to my inexperienced hands unless one was skipped. Purple/Blue felt the same, so did Green/blue. Green/Purple I could tell the difference. 

I really liked it, could use it as it is, or use a cheap lube, sparingly so you can keep the feel. Then I hear all the raving of the RS3M 2020. So I bought 2 They are cheap, and apparently better!

It is imo not a cheaper/ better Gan. By the time you buy the different lubes needed to make it perfect , and add the right magnets, then consider your time and effort.... it costs more than the 356 M, AND takes more to maintain. If you notice, if you buy them set up they cost a lot more. Then once you add in a lube to maintain the pro setup it's more than the 356M lite! 

I bought 2 of them, and I can never get them to feel right, even after buying "proper" lube for them, and added magnets. They'll either just rot on my shelf forever, or they be sacrificed one day to test mods. The former is more likely though.

Oh yeah back on track. The reason why I am intrigued by the Gan 11, is I hear you do get more friction during the first half of the turn, and the second half is faster, BUT it's less static friction to start the turn. 

I can totally imagine what is meant though as the magnets are felt further away from the corners. Making it feel slower after the initial corner edge magnets separate.

Ignoring the core magnets for a second, What do the "normal" edge corner magnets feel like compared to the lite?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 18, 2021)

the Lite is easier and smoother to turn. I feel the magnets on the 11 most when doing R and L moves.

I'm not saying the 11 is bad, at all,.. it's a great cube. But when doing solves with the whole batch it's very apparent when I go from the others to the 11 that there's a lot more resistance, even on the lightest settings.

I don't like cubes that turn too easy and light or fast (I overshoot), and I don't like them feeling too stiff or gummy like I'm pushing the layers through sludge,.. I like that light inbetween feeling. I guess for me the 356 M LIte just nails the feeling I like right out of the box.

Probably why I bought 3 of them plus the 356 XS,.. which I also left stock.

I don't mind lubing a cube and breaking it in. But I don't really care for adjusting all the tensions and switching springs and taking them apart and everything. I just want to use them. Most cubes I just use right out of the box, I add a little bit of lube (usually Speed, Silk, or DNM37) and I do a bunch of solves to break it in.

So I'm not saying I hate the 11 M or anything like that, just that to me it feels very different to all the other Gans I have. It really feels to me like I'm always pushing the layers through vasoline. It doesn't have that smooth gliding feeling the others have. Even on the weak settings the magnets feel strong. Maybe it's a combination of the magnets and the factory lube in the core. It just feels sludgy in comparison to all the 356's and Air's I have. (and the Monster Go)


----------



## Gerry (May 19, 2021)

Ohh, I just found an article by Gan saying if you are using a non Gan lube to wipe out the Gan lube first. Perhaps it's a junky factory lube sludging it up. 

I've had Gan cubes feel sludgy out of the box, then feel great after cleaning. Who knows when that specific cube was made, and how long it's been sitting, and in what conditions. Maybe the lubing process itself isn't QA'd? Dude just overlubes stuff sometimes and keeps going.

They aren't fancy lube makers, and perhaps if the lube sits long enough it thickens. Thick plus dust equals vaseline feeling.

I'm just hoping a clean and relube willmake the cube perform more to your liking. If not, then probably the core magnets are making if feel that way.


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (May 19, 2021)

i have the GAN 356 Air SM
i really wanted the GAN 11 M PRO but i heard people say that its really not special the cornercutting is average and it performs just like the Gan Air M
and is really overpriced 
its just stable now


i think if i had to choose a GAN cube i would choose the 356 X as i loved that cube
(and yes i do think that GAN cubes are overpriced )


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 19, 2021)

Jonathan Cuber said:


> i have the GAN 356 Air SM
> i really wanted the GAN 11 M PRO but i heard people say that its really not special the cornercutting is average and it performs just like the Gan Air M
> and is really overpriced
> its just stable now
> ...



Performs very differently to a GAN Air M. I have both and they are both distinctly different, so whoever told you they feel identical either doesn't have both cubes or didn't make a very good judgement of both cubes.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 19, 2021)

Jonathan Cuber said:


> i have the GAN 356 Air SM
> i really wanted the GAN 11 M PRO but i heard people say that its really not special the cornercutting is average and it performs just like the Gan Air M
> and is really overpriced
> its just stable now
> ...



Yeah I think the 356 XS is just my favorite cube. There's a lot of cubes I like a lot and would be happy to main, but the 356 XS just has that tiny extra bit of (something?) that I really like.


----------



## qwr (May 19, 2021)

sometimes I think my rs3m 2020 is too slow and sluggish... then I put in ONE drop of DNM and it's a whole new cube


----------



## Waffles (May 20, 2021)

It’s a pretty good cube but tbh I prefer the RS3M so it’s good for the quality and if it was 60-70$ I would get it myself (my friend has one)

Btw I’m talking in Australia


----------



## abunickabhi (May 20, 2021)

A lot of rouxers like me, Pranav, Fahmi prefer RS3M2020 as it is a fast cube when setup is done well.

Rather than buying one gan 11mpro, I would rather get few more YLMs for multi.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 20, 2021)

you mean you dont want to get like 10 Gan 11 M Pros? Why ever not?


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 20, 2021)

This is a weird way to think about it, but the more people say the 11 M Pro is overrated, the less overrated it becomes. Just a random thought I had. In regards to the topic at hand, I don't have a Gan 11 M Pro so I don't really have an opinion.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> This is a weird way to think about it, but the more people say the 11 M Pro is overrated, the less overrated it becomes. Just a random thought I had. In regards to the topic at hand, I don't have a Gan 11 M Pro so I don't really have an opinion.


Would you mind explaining how that works? I big stoopid with 3 O’s.


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 20, 2021)

Personally I think that GAN cubes are good. But way to expensive for what you get. Although I like GAN cube, I still use other cubes as my mains, like the GTS3M and RS3M 2020 because I'm personally not a fan of the weight of GAN cubes (they're way too light), I haven't bought many of the new GAN releases so this might have changed for me but those are just my thoughts.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Would you mind explaining how that works? I big stoopid with 3 O’s.


Yeah lol the more I think about it the less it makes sense. Best I can explain it is, if the general consensus is that something is overrated, then it isn’t overrated anymore because most people aren’t overrating it.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah lol the more I think about it the less it makes sense. Best I can explain it is, if the general consensus is that something is overrated, then it isn’t overrated anymore because most people aren’t overrating it.


I’m still confused, but I’m sure that you’re probably right.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m still confused, but I’m sure that you’re probably right.


overrated = something many people overly praise
people who think something is overrated = people who are not overly praising it
more people who think something is overrated = more people who are not overly praising it
more people who are not overly praising it = less overrated


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> overrated = many people overly praise something
> people who think something is overrated = people who are not overly praising it
> more people who think something is overrated = more people who are not overly praising it
> more people who are not overly praising it = less overrated


big brain boi


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2021)

It's like the quote: no one goes there any more, it's too crowded.


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 20, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> overrated = something many people overly praise
> people who think something is overrated = people who are not overly praising it
> more people who think something is overrated = more people who are not overly praising it
> more people who are not overly praising it = less overrated


You explained my thinking perfectly, thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (May 21, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Performs very differently to a GAN Air M. I have both and they are both distinctly different, so whoever told you they feel identical either doesn't have both cubes or didn't make a very good judgement of both cubes.




ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## robdawg421 (May 22, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the 356 Lite M



So I received my GAN 356 M Lite today as well as a MoYu WeiLong WR M 2020 and I was a bit surprised. Also pretty interesting perspective on the MoYu RS3 M 2020 but i'll get to that after.

So the GAN Lite... felt very airy and did indeed feel quite similar to the flagship. The magnets on mine are def weaker than the 11 M Pro. The pro is on setting 2 and has the default center magnets. Default spring settings. I do definitely agree that they are extremely close in quality feel and if you handed them to a random person they would be like these are nice.. and not really feel a gigantic difference. Perhaps people enjoy the various ranges the flagship has.. but def not matching the jump in money.. up to personal preference I would say. A dang sweet cube if you ask me especially for the price.. and it is a GAN feel for sure.

But the MoYu WeiLong WR M 2020 is what surprised me. It also has the matte plastic.. and it was waaaaay closer to the GAN than I expected. It has even weaker magnets than the GAN Lite and has a very airy feel. I sort of imagined GAN and MoYu had totally different feels.

I have been out of cubing for a while and tried to get a solid assortment of cubes recently. 3x3 initially I got a bunch of RS3 M 2020's and the GAN 11 M Pro. The RS3 M 2020's was my first cube because of all the rave reviews and I also gave a bunch to friends who were cubing back when I was. Then mostly moved to larger cubes and got about 9 large cubes. The MoYu AoSu WR M 4x4 and the Mofang Jiaoshi Meilong M 4x4.. figured would sort of compare to a top end MoYu and their off-brand/value brand. In can certainly feel the difference and assumed the MoYu flagship would have a similar feel to the AoSu. Actually getting the 3x3 flagship was a huge change in my expectations.

I don't think it is the difference in matte plastic vs. the "shiny" plastic of the AoSu. And I realize comparing 3x3s and 4x4s is apples or oranges.. but man... really did not see like a dramatic difference between the GAN feel and the MoYu feel with these particular cubes.

Anyhow... I think the RS3 M is a whole different, slower feel.. but its only $9.. and is an excellent beginners cube and one that doesn't hold back many speedcubers. The GAN Lite is an amazing feeling cube... and for $27 is a great deal for a true GAN. And... the MoYu WeiLong WR M 2020 isn't a bad cube either for $35. Not really sure if there is a mid-range MoYu at the moment. To me they seem like most of their lineup is various older models that aren't insanely different in design.

To close out this rambling post.. for 4x4 I like MoYu (but the Jiaoshi Meilong 4x4 I hate).. and really... MGC is great going larger.

Edit: Sorry! The Jiaoshi Meilong 4x4 I actually like. Not as much as the AoSu... but... I HATE the MoYu RS4 M. And that seems like its supposed to be the RS3 M of 4x4s.


----------



## qwr (May 22, 2021)

robdawg421 said:


> Not really sure if there is a mid-range MoYu at the moment. To me they seem like most of their lineup is various older models that aren't insanely different in design.


If you have the money, I suggest you try out the original WRM/GTS3 and GTS2. Classic MoYu cubes.


----------



## robdawg421 (May 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> If you have the money, I suggest you try out the original WRM/GTS3 and GTS2. Classic MoYu cubes.



Almost got the WRM non-2020 but didn't like how the holes are visible on the center caps. GTS2M is a possibility.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 22, 2021)

glad you like the 356 Lite. I do dozens of solves a day on my 356's,.. I do a couple on the 11 M Pro and Air models. I think the 356's are just perfect. Goldilocks cubes. Not too light, not too stiff/magnetic,.. just right. They hold their shape and don't deform but I never feel like the magnets are slowing anything down or fighting me. They're smooth, easy to turn, and fun to solve.


----------



## Zain_A24 (May 24, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I have the Gan Air, Air SM, 356, 356 XS, and two of the 356 Lite M (non adjustable).. also the RS and the 11 M Pro. I really like Gan cubes, my first Gan was the Lite M. I have the backpack, the Megaminx, the Pyraminx,.. I even have the keychain, the 356i and the robot.
> 
> _I really like Gan cubes. _I like how smooth they are and how well they turn and corner cut. They just have that soft feel that's so nice.
> 
> ...



I think I know what the issue is...

So I recently got a hold of Mo's GAN 11M Pro as he tries out the 11M Duo and I've been doing some solves on it (video out soon if anyone's interested).

I can safely say, it wasn't good. The cube didn't turn very well at all. Seemed like there was some internal friction reducing cornercutting and flow of turns. 

So why do so many people say this cube is so great? Allow me to explain.

This cube is the first from GAN to go with this new plastic on the pieces, and when I touch the pieces (not the tracks) I realised it was bone-dry and was quite grippy on the inside (which is not what you want). Mo seemed to have been lubing the internal tracks of the pieces but this cube requires lube on the pieces themselves to reduce friction. As soon as I did that, this cube was great. I think this should solve most of your issues in terms of the lack of flow and speed. And for reference if you want to start from scratch I think the default was 1 on the Light Blue nut and 2 clicks down of the clear nut.

As for the corner magnets, you have the option to remove them completely, which might solve your issues. Alternatively, the advice above may help since the issue is likely not with the corner magnets, but with the setup of the cube.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cxcube (Oct 31, 2021)

what is the difference between 356m and 356m lite? 
is it only GES ?


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 31, 2021)

The only difference between the 356 M and the lite version is the absence of extra ges nuts. 

My first 3x3 was the GAN 356 Lite M. Seems I accidentally bought one of the best (I love it btw). My second 3x3 is a MGC 3 elite. I love the MGC 4x4 and 5x5. The 3x3 in comparison is just ok to be honest. Planning on getting the wrm 2021 maglev next.


----------



## Cxcube (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for answering


----------



## siyo0n (Oct 25, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I have the Gan Air, Air SM, 356, 356 XS, and two of the 356 Lite M (non adjustable).. also the RS and the 11 M Pro. I really like Gan cubes, my first Gan was the Lite M. I have the backpack, the Megaminx, the Pyraminx,.. I even have the keychain, the 356i and the robot.
> 
> _I really like Gan cubes. _I like how smooth they are and how well they turn and corner cut. They just have that soft feel that's so nice.
> 
> ...


I have the Gan 11 m pro and I just got the x an tornado v3 pineor


----------

